# close



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im having a bad moment and i dont remember what you call it (where Bd eats alot of sand)
and was curious what are a sign of "compaction" and how do you cure it?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i mean impactation so i was atleast close


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Slightly-less-than-luke-warm bath. Make sure it's not deeper than the beardie is high. And hold them just in case they freak out. Mine loves to go for baths now...

Mine was a rescue that was originally impacted.

If your beardie is becoming impacted from eating sand get him/her OFF IMMEDIATELY. Switch to paper towel or newspaper until the problem is definitely corrected and there are no lingering issues.

Also check your temps. Make sure the beardie is getting the heat he needs to digest the food he's eating.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

what does luke warm bathes do?
and does a higher temp help them digest better?
and how do you tell if there impacted?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well if theyre not taking theyre regular shits then theres a problem... take him off sand and keep him off


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cold it be the temps not high enough? its a 75watt light (in a 60 watt lamp)in a 65 gal tank thats 18inches tall so theres there like 16 inches if shes lying on a rock

ps i know the75 watt bulb shouldent be in a 60 watt fixture ( i bought the buld thinking i had a 75 watt fixture and i havent got a new 1 cuz imj getiing a bigger light fixtuer 
how many watts should the new fixture be?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www.bearded-dragon-resource.com/bea...-impaction.html

The above link will take you to some information I feel is good.

The issues involved for substrates are varied...and the arguments as much so...bottom line is that the more people that keep these spectacular liuzards as pets, the more that are kept slightly ineadequately..I personally feel that most impactions occur in neonates, and that in the cases where they occur improper temperatures, and climbing furniture not available to the youngsters play major contributing roles....Is there a definative simple answert to the snad debate that rages on ... NO, simply because you will have people fall on both sides of the debate...

I will say this...they live on dirt, rock and sand in the wild..and they seem to be doing a great job of breeding and surviving....but they also have large rocks, dead trees, live trees, etc..to climb around on and chace lizard, insect, arthropod prey on and through...and that good fibrous greens and flowers are a serious part of the diet (not a lot of watery, fruits and vegetables popping up in bowls for them)...

Some keepers prefer paper, liners, etc..like King..and you can see he has a beautifull, well kept growing Dragon...but you also have those that keep on sand, and breed and raise theirs fine (I fall in this category)... it is a personal decision, and I would have to say that I would preferto see newbs keep their neonates on paper...but switch natural substrates as the dragons mature.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

could it be because of the temp because she seems "fatter" as like round and isnt eating much . this all happend after i got her a 65 gal (from a 15 gal) and i dont think the lights hot enough (tanks 18inches high)
this is the 2nd time its happend (first was a minor caused by a medium sized cricket when she was a baby

ps shes about 17inches no (still need to bulk out though)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Check your actual temperatures....the wattage on your bulbs does not tell anyone anything....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the temps around 80 so thats to cold i think it should be way warmer and the watts tell you how hot the bulb goes(and bright) like theres a difference between 25 watt and 150 watt


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, my setup is 80 on the cool side... you want that hot side between 100-105- i have a 100w on mine and it keeps it right around 100... you need to get the hot side...... HOT! 80 wont cut it.... as far as impaction? if you have a dragon with a belly full of sand i believe you need to go to the vet? idk, when i noticed mine eating some i got her off right away and she has been crappin 2-3 times a day ever since... so i figure all is good? crock gives good advice on that issue


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

would a new fixture that up to 150 or 200 watts whith a 150 watt bulb be hot enough or could it be too hot?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

no, a 150w will work good.... just make sure the other side is around 80- that way she will have a hot side and a cool side


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

today i got a 150 wat bulb and fixture and he is already doing way better (i dont know the exact temp because sometime this morning it misplaced it (after it fell off)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

after i got him a new light hes doing way better so this can be closed now


----------

